# Catfishin for Pike



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

It's cold out and I'm bored so I'll share a pike story. Last September took the family and a friend to Canada. Fished the pickeral river for pike, smallmouth and walleye. We did great on smallmouth, floating jigs tipped with a crawler, okay same method for the walleye. We casted spoons all day, big mepps along the weed beds, biggest pike we got was 25". About the third day I get out my cat rod, go down to the dock and catch some little sunfish, couple little perch and set up in my lawn chair. I sat for a few hours with my buddy drowning in some canadian brew. We go up to the cabin to get some dinner, I forgot about the pole, at about 10:00 that night I remembered it and went down to check. My tiger stick with a big penn and some 65 lb braid is about 100' down shore and the spool is clean. So I set it up again, this time I put rocks on it, set my clicker tight, and make sure I got a steel leader on. Nothin, about 1 AM I go to sleep, come back in the morning, half the spool gone. That night I'm determined to catch something, we set up about 4 poles on the granite bank, about 10:30 we catch a 33" pike on a perch, 12:00 we get another one, just a little smaller. I set up my flathead pole with a big ole live rock bass, alot of weight and tie the pole down and head up for bed. Next morning I come out and the rain is comin down, I slide down the granite to the shore and it looks like the pole is bendin, the clicker's even clickin! I run along the solid piece of rock, slip and fall, get up and keep running, pick up the pole and I got one on. I drag it up on the rocks and guess what, 43" pike, biggest I've ever seen, fat too, digital scale says 18.3 lbs. It had a head like a gator, we take a bunch of pictures real fast, I unhook em and he swims away. We head up to the cabin, print out our photos (digital camera printer dock) and took up to the main lodge to show off. These guys were freakin out, I told em I caught him on a purple rapala about 7 miles up river, hehehe. 
Anyways, just a simple catfisherman addin his 2 cents.

nasty


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool story!
Thats a big pike!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Keep in mind, fishing with bait like panfish and live perch is illegal in Canada, so you got to undercover if you ever try it up there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice story, and great twist to end it. Caught on a purp. rapala way down that yonder


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Live suckers work and are perfectly legal. Some fishermen use frozen smelt which is a natural food for the big pike.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i was cat fish one day in alake i was not allowed to fsih in called meander and i was using creek chub heads and caught 3 pike and lost one and a bunch of cats but i had one on that was 5-6 feet long i got to the bank and it started to roll and spit my hook it had to be the the ohio state record it was huge but i lost him doesnt that all ways happen ? hay nice story by the way sould like fun


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

5-6 feet long??????? Come on!!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> 5-6 feet long??????? Come on!!!


i am for real dude i have never seen any thing like it imean it was huge i am not the one to lie on things like taht if you read were it was from that might tell you somthing that lake has huge fish i have caught 22 inch crappy form their 5lb smallies 5 plb largh mouth are normal in that lake but you are not allowed to fish their


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

WIWY -- If you ever catch one of the 60-72 inch Pike or another 22inch Crappie, you may need this info.

What To Do If:
You Think You've Caught a World Record Fish

If you catch a fish you think may be worthy of a record (e.g., lake, state, line class), the International Game Fish Association has set aside a few tips to ensure your record fish won't get away.

1) Don't delay! Remember, don't delay in weighing your fish. There are a number of elements that may cause your fish to lose valuable weight if you wait too long (The worst mistake is leaving a fish in the sun, which can sap ounces, even pounds, off a fish in no time at all). 

2) Weigh your fish. Immediately return to shore and weigh the fish on an IGFA-certified scale. If you don't have a certified scale, drive to your nearest bait and tackle shop, they will most likely have a certified scale for your use.

3) Take pictures. Photographs are the only way IGFA judges can ensure your catch is real. Take numerous photos of your fish from as many angles as possible. Also take photographs of your fish being weighed on a scale. Plus, pictures are the best way to convince the toughest judges -- your friends!

4) Line samples. IGFA judges require that you send at least 50 ft. of the line used to catch your fish. Testing must be done to ensure the class record of the fish. (Different rules apply for fly records. See IGFA "World Record Game Fish" book for more details.)

5) Entry form. Once you have your pictures and line samples, fill out the official IGFA record form and send in your documents. To obtain a form, call IGFA at 954/941-3474. Be sure and make copies of all materials sent for your records. Send the documents to: International Game Fish Association, 1301 E. Atlantic Boulevard, Pompano Beach, FL 33060, Phone: 954/941-3474.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are some big fish. I think you should bring a measuring tape and a scale with you.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Blue Pike said:


> WIWY -- If you ever catch one of the 60-72 inch Pike or another 22inch Crappie, you may need this info.
> 
> What To Do If:
> You Think You've Caught a World Record Fish
> ...


dont for get i was fishing were your not allowed so i cant but i did caught pike but brought it to the bank and then it go away


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> Those are some big fish. I think you should bring a measuring tape and a scale with you.


the crappy i did measure but i only gotto see the pike in the water so the oike was a guess but i swear it was huge huge


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm confused, was the catfish 5-6 feet long or the pike?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

22" crappie WOW!!! It makes sense then. The pike would have to be 5-6 feet long in order to eat those huge crappies. If the fish are really that big I will pay you good money to take me there.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Was thinking about the 43 inch pike in your story, a very nice fish. When someone started talkin about a 5-6 foot cat.

Us old folks get confused easily.  

Nasty --- Sorry about Hi-jacking your thread.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

FISHNASTY said:


> I'm confused, was the catfish 5-6 feet long or the pike?


 let me set you all in the right dirction first the lake in not legal to fish and you all know it ,,,, meander lake,,,,, thatlake hold so many state record fish it is wild i caught the crappy and measured it 22 inchs the pike was 5-6 feet long i did not bring it out of the water but it was day and very clear water i go it to the bank but it rolled and spit the hook i caught the crappy on a roster tail while fish ingfor pike and the same day i caught the crappy i caught a 5lb smallie i also got caught fishing their that day too 
the pike was on a creek chub head a diffrent day their


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> 22" crappie WOW!!! It makes sense then. The pike would have to be 5-6 feet long in order to eat those huge crappies. If the fish are really that big I will pay you good money to take me there.


how much money are we talking lol


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if theres a 22in crappie in ohio ron jeremy has nothing on me


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> 22" crappie WOW!!! It makes sense then. The pike would have to be 5-6 feet long in order to eat those huge crappies. If the fish are really that big I will pay you good money to take me there.


HAHA, its a pretty easy place to find. I drive over it a lot. It is illegal to fish there and they do inforce it. 
BTW, everyone has there stories.. I got some funky ones but they are all way more believable then this one!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

O.K. ---- Now I'm confused again, was it a cat or a pike?

It sucks gettin old, can't remember things from one day to the next.

Gonna go ice fishing on Sandusky bay today, maybe get a few perch and some Crappies. Hope I can recall how to put my shanty up.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Blue Pike said:


> O.K. ---- Now I'm confused again, was it a cat or a pike?




Yes




I think it was a pike.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> HAHA, its a pretty easy place to find. I drive over it a lot. It is illegal to fish there and they do inforce it.
> BTW, everyone has there stories.. I got some funky ones but they are all way more believable then this one!


 thats the thing i am not lieing next time i go their i will take some pic of the fish you hook onto their its wild that will be a about 4-5 mouths though


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

If you guys recall, Husky hooker used to catch crappies in Rayland out of the Ohio River that had to approach 20". Course that was on the old GoFishOhio page. I fished with him one time and saw a few 17" 's. 22" is possible. As for the pike, I'm not sure how big the world record pike is, I'm thinking though it's not 5 or 6 feet. I'm a fisherman, I'll give the guy the benefit of the doubt. (probably a little more doubt than benefit though)


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I have seen crappie come out of Acton up to 18".


----------

